# Hello all!



## Kelcey Trotty (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello everyone! My name is Kelcey. I'm a newly raised Prince Hall MM from Nacogdoches Lodge 369 in Texas. I look forward to meeting some of ya'll down the road.


----------



## j_gimpy (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, Brother. It's great to have you. 



Junior Steward
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, WA


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 17, 2014)

Greetings, Kelcey.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 17, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## goomba (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## cog41 (Feb 19, 2014)

Greetings to ya down there in Lumberjack country! Welcome aboard.


----------



## solarchap (Feb 20, 2014)

Greetings  Kelcey, welcome to the Craft enjoy your journey. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 22, 2014)

Kelcey Trotty said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Kelcey. I'm a newly raised Prince Hall MM from Nacogdoches Lodge 369 in Texas. I look forward to meeting some of ya'll down the road.



Welcome to our online community here!


----------

